# Texas Blues Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Useful?

[video=youtube;g-t_j5nwFzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-t_j5nwFzo[/video]


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Absolutely useful, in fact if you could make a series about blues accompaniments (specially for the rhythmic hand) that would be awesome. For a second at the beginning of the video I thought it was going to be about that


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Got this one too that might be useful.

[video=youtube;Mk8dkG2B7ws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk8dkG2B7ws[/video]


----------

